# circuit helper program



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like something useful. Lord knows I need the help.

new-app-from-adafruit-circuit


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks for posting this, fond some electronic apps for my ANDROID, knew they had them, but didn't knew where to look. Now I won't be so bored waiting for the wife at places and times I don't have something to read.


----------

